
Coming Soon: EC2 Dedicated Hosts - runesoerensen
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/coming-soon-ec2-dedicated-hosts/
======
gdeglin
It's interesting that AWS markets this as a trick to reduce enterprise
software license costs.

I would guess that the more common use case will be to get more predictable
performance by preventing "noisy-neighbor" issues.

Will the next step be AWS supporting non-virtualized instances?

~~~
mattzito
It's less a trick, than a sad reality for certain types of software. I'm sure
there are others, but for Oracle, for example, currently they require you to
have a perpetual license for every core that's running inside your Amazon VM,
which makes the pricing crazy.

I'm sure Oracle said, "Hey, either price it like this, or you can price it
based on the underlying hardware, which is how we do it with VMware".

So at least now it might be feasible for enterprises to run some of these
traditionally licensed software packages without either an all you can eat
license or blatantly violating the rules.

------
QUFB
This sounds like a fully-baked and useful version of Dedicated Instances
([http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonVPC/latest/UserGuide/dedica...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonVPC/latest/UserGuide/dedicated-
instance.html)).

------
xchaotic
What next, actual, physical, bare metal servers for better performance? I am
actually doing this already for my test instances - the server running in our
office is running Linux and docker with no intermediate vm layer.

------
dang
This falls into the "announcement of an announcement" category that is
generally off-topic for HN. There's no harm in waiting for the actual release.

